# Where can I look for apache auth?



## Hybrid_theory (Aug 3, 2011)

I've got an apache web server with an Openthought appliance. It uses LDAP to authenticate users to the webpage. I need to modify where it looks for users in LDAP, but Ive been unable to find where this is set.

I ran grep in the /etc/httpd/ dir for ldap and the domain name with no luck. ie.

```
grep -i -r ldap
```

I ran the same grep in /var/www/ but it never came back. I also ran a find in /var/www for .htaccess ie.

```
find . -type f -iname ".htaccess"
```

But no file was there.

Ideas of where to look?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 5, 2011)

it really depends. i know that apache has functionality for its own ldap in the mods_available directory. you just have to enable it.


----------

